# Who Becomes a Household Name....



## HB (May 1, 2004)

in the tourney?

Last year it was Stephen Curry, unfortunately no such luck for him this year. Barring a miracle Davidson will NOT be in the tourney.

I'll start off with two guards

Eric Maynor
Jerel Mcneal

VCU's not a bad team, with the emergence of Larry Sanders they could be a dangerous team. Maynor's still the star player on that squad, and he's going to be pretty hard to stop.

Not much to say about Mcneal that isn't known already. He's a heck of a guard and with James down, he's going to get more opportunity to shine.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maynor


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU is going to lose in the first round. Outside of Sanders and Maynor they don't have many dependable players.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I was going to say Jordan Hill but not sure Zona will make it and secondly they are too unpredictable. Hot one game, cold the next.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Marquette continues to play like they did since James went down, McNeal will not get many opportunities to shine. 

What's your definition of "household", HB ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

More well known. 'Darling' of the media and the masses.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That's what I figured and that is also the reason why I can't really come up with anyone that fits the bill. Some could, but are either on teams that likely won't make it past the first or second round or aren't in the tourney to begin with (Craig Brackins, Evan Turner, Michael Washington to name a few).

Maybe Hansbrough if UNC wins the championship :admin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh heck naw lol, he's hated already BUT Tywon could get more popular. Pac-10 teams have players that usually don't get a lot of pub. Nic Wise, Isaiah Thomas, Jon Brockman, Pendergraph etc


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

It's hard to judge this without seeing the brackets yet
2 guys I like off the top of my head are Leo Lyons and Jerome Randle (if they can advance their teams of course)

If Thad Matta gives BJ Mullens some minutes maybe he'll finally start emerging up the draft boards (even though most mocks still have him in the lottery)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Household name as in not true college basketball fans? The ones that only watch March Madness? I'm going with Jeff Teague.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brockman is a legitimate rebounder. If Washington makes a run they can ride him. He's a load.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Marcus Thornton! If he goes off on one his famous scoring three point explosions fans will go nuts. He's that type of player that will make 5 three's in a row all of them rushed and jacked up off one leg fading away.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

DeJuan Blair. I just have a feeling he is going to put a 20/20 on a very good team.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Willie Warren


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

McNeal's a great player, but I just don't see Marquette succeeding without Dominic James. Maurice Acker just doesn't bring anything to the table; no defense, and no offensive creativity. And I just can't see a team going deep without a big man or a point guard. I wish them the best, but I just don't see it happening.

I think Eric Maynor is the obvious choice, but I think Tyreke Evans could really launch himself into the lottery with his play. I also think Da'Sean Butler makes a name for himself. And **** it, Lee Cummard too.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't think Maynor will advance far enough to make a name for himself
Cummard is a guy that I can see working himself into the 1st round but honestly I don't think he deserves it...

also Buzz Peterson is super overrated if Tom Crean was still the coach Marquette would be a sleeper candidate for final 4 , possibily even without James
even though he really has turned into a true Point and his big loss was/is big for them


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Buzz Williams you mean

I dont really like Jajuan's game but Purdue can do well in the tourney and he does have that high flying game that gets attention.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> VCU is going to lose in the first round. Outside of Sanders and Maynor they don't have many dependable players.


it all depends on who they have to play, but i could see them potentially winning two games. maynor can take over a game by himself, sanders is good too, and they have a couple of 40+% 3 point shooters to keep teams from being able to just focus on maynor.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Joey Rodriguez is pretty solid for them. Plus Grant is one of the best coaches in the country.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Maynor gets in foul trouble they just fall apart. It was ugly for like 5 minutes against George Mason. Maynor is going to have to play damn near 40 minutes for them to have a chance to win any game. I think they'll give a team a game, but I will be picking against them.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> If Maynor gets in foul trouble they just fall apart. It was ugly for like 5 minutes against George Mason. Maynor is going to have to play damn near 40 minutes for them to have a chance to win any game. I think they'll give a team a game, but I will be picking against them.


depends on who they have to play.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

After tonight's classic, Flynn from Syracuse. That kid is a lottery pick next draft for sure.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

SickGame said:


> After tonight's classic, Flynn from Syracuse. That kid is a lottery pick next draft for sure.




He should be the first PG selected in this upcoming draft. No freaking way Curry or Jennings is better than this kid.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive always liked Johnny Flynn but I mean now! God Damn!


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Flynn is the best point guard in college basketball. I love brandon jennings but he isnt seeing Flynn.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont know about that. I think his game is similar to Tywon's cept Tywon doesn't need to score that much for his team. Flynn's stock will definitely rise in this tourney, but remember chances are UNC goes farther, and more people get to see Tywon than Flynn. He is ACC player of the year for a reason.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Johnny definitely has more NBA potential than Lawson, simply because he is a consistent jump shooter and way more athletic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Way more? I doubt it. Tywon finishing in the lane with that incredible upper body strength is something Flynn lacks. He's like the point guard version of Hansbrough with all the and 1's. They both get into the lane at ease. Tywon handles the rock better, both have thrown down some pretty good dunks for their size. There's not much that seperates them, even the shooting. I know Flynn has to shoot a whole lot more cause he doesn't have the type of talent Tywon has on his team.

Crazy thing is, if Uconn had won that game, Price might be the one getting all the pub. He did have 33pts and 10 assts as compared to Flyn's 34pts and 11assts. Funny enough, it took Flynn six over time's to record 11 assts, Tywon would have broken that in double overtime. Sounds like a slight, but its not.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No, Flynn is a much better athlete. Lawson is 5'10 and will have trouble finishing amongst the trees. Johnny Flynn can dunk on bigs. They are much different athletically and Lawson is more injury prone as well. Take off the damn UNC goggles. You can also run the pick and roll with Flynn all game long.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How tall is Flynn? And what does it matter if he can dunk on bigs, if Tywon's putting bigs into foul trouble. At the end of the day two points is two points. Tywon has more upper body strength which allows him to absorb contact better and finish better. Flynn's a better shooter and has a quicker release, but Tywon hits the open shots he gets and handles the ball better, talk less much quicker.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you slow the game down and play halfcourt Lawson is ineffective. He is going to struggle in the NBA. He's not better than Flynn as a pro prospect. Being able to dunk on bigs is huge because there are more shotblockers in the league.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont know if I would say that Lawson has more upper body strength than Flynn


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

After watching Marcus Thornton in this game vs Kentucky I have to say that if he plays like he has all season and the Tigers manage to win their first round matchup game Thornton might play himself into a mid first rounder if not a low lottery pick in this weaker draft...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thornton is a shooting guard. I think he has a chance for a first round pick, but the only way he goes lottery is if higher regarded players stay in school.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Thornton is a perfect 3rd guard in the NBA. Limited but very good at what he can do.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Way more? I doubt it. Tywon finishing in the lane with that incredible upper body strength is something Flynn lacks. He's like the point guard version of Hansbrough with all the and 1's. They both get into the lane at ease. Tywon handles the rock better, both have thrown down some pretty good dunks for their size. There's not much that seperates them, even the shooting. I know Flynn has to shoot a whole lot more cause he doesn't have the type of talent Tywon has on his team.
> 
> Crazy thing is, if Uconn had won that game, Price might be the one getting all the pub. He did have 33pts and 10 assts as compared to Flyn's 34pts and 11assts. Funny enough, it took Flynn six over time's to record 11 assts, Tywon would have broken that in double overtime. Sounds like a slight, but its not.



I'm a UNC fan, but HKF is right. Lawson isn't as good as Flynn. I'm a fan of both but let's be real Ty is ACC POY and one of the best PGs in the country. Better than Flynn? No Ty isn't. Flynn is a better shooter, he is a better athlete (although Ty is slightly quicker), and he has a better handle not to mention he is a better defender. Lawson has gotten dominated by guys like Teague, Douglas, and Rice during ACC play. What point guard has dominated Flynn all year?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol what point guard has dominated Flynn all year? Umm did you miss the part where I said AJ Price had 33pts and 10 assts. I am not about to start checking boxscores but if I do am pretty sure Fields and Reynolds had good games against him, though the Big East doesn't have that many notable point guards. And how the heck does he have better handles when Ty rarely turns the ball over even whilst going at 80 mph?

Just so some of you get this clear, Tywon Lawson averaged 16ppg and 7 apg in arguably the toughest conference in basketball. He shot 46% from the perimeter and had a FG% of 53.8% with over 2 steals per game. How the heck is Flynn a better defender?

Flynn who is supposedly the better shooter/scorer, 18ppg, 7 apg, 33 percent from the perimeter, 45 FG%. Come on people! He's averaging 3.3 TOpg, Tywon's at 2.0. Again, lets not go overboard here. Tywon also averages 2.0spg to Flynn's 1.5spg. 

Flynn's good and he played in a very thrilling game, its the after shock of that still reeling in people's minds, but Tywon has rightfully been the better player this year. He's a point guard who isn't careless with the rock period!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Lol what point guard has dominated Flynn all year? Umm did you miss the part where I said AJ Price had 33pts and 10 assts.


on 10-29 shooting.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> on 10-29 shooting.


And in 61 minutes


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So? Flynn was 9-24 to get his 34. You dont see anyone complaining about that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think it's the shock. This is a draft board and I have never had Lawson ahead of Flynn regardless of what he's done this year. His tools are not great for the pros outside of a fastbreak offense. Flynn fits in pro-style NBA offense. Also we have seen how some point guards don't transfer like Marcus Williams and John Gilchrist.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yes, but Lawson is very Felton-like. The same weaknesses people said Felton have, is what plagues Lawson, the only difference being Lawson is a more gifted passer and takes care of the rock better than Felton did. I dont see why he wouldn't succeed in the NBA if he works hard. Again 46% from the perimeter aint no joke. Talk less his shooting percentages destroy Flynn's.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> So? Flynn was 9-24 to get his 34. You dont see anyone complaining about that.


9-24 is still better than 10-29.

and all their numbers are inflated. 6 overtimes does that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No he's not like Felton at all. Felton was a warrior who is also 6'2 and durable. Lawson is 5'10 and nothing like him. Lawson takes more open jumpers than anyone in America. You keep talking about his stats, he will never shoot that good in the pros. Ever.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Felton was a warrior UNDER Williams. He was the headcase prior to that. As far as injuries, its not like Lawson is suffering from a recurring problem. Roy wont play him in unnecessary games. He makes those open jumpers, whats the problem? Isn't that what we want from players. I dont want him taking contested shots, stick to what he does best. Lawson plays within himself, he'll always be efficient. As far as 5'10, isn't Kyle Lowry still in the league?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kyle Lowry is a much tougher player than Lawson and he's an NBA backup. I think Flynn is a starter and Lawson is a backup. What are your expectations for Lawson? Don't you dare say Felton either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Back up when he first gets in the league. If he works on his weaknesses he could start eventually. Oh by the way, isn't Augustine much shorter than 6 foot. He's going to be a starter eventually.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Back up when he first gets in the league. If he works on his weaknesses he could start eventually. Oh by the way, isn't Augustine much shorter than 6 foot. He's going to be a starter eventually.


you think lawson is as good as augustin?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yup, what else is new


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:whatever:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol what point guard has dominated Flynn all year? Umm did you miss the part where I said AJ Price had 33pts and 10 assts. I am not about to start checking boxscores but if I do am pretty sure Fields and Reynolds had good games against him, though the Big East doesn't have that many notable point guards. And how the heck does he have better handles when Ty rarely turns the ball over even whilst going at 80 mph?
> 
> Just so some of you get this clear, Tywon Lawson averaged 16ppg and 7 apg in arguably the toughest conference in basketball. He shot 46% from the perimeter and had a FG% of 53.8% with over 2 steals per game. How the heck is Flynn a better defender?
> 
> ...


You are maybe the only person to watch that game last night and suggest Price outplayed Flynn. Both played outstanding and it was a draw if not a slight advantage to Flynn. And as for your statement that the Big East doesn't have many noteable Point Guards, you must not watch much BE ball. Price, Flynn, Dominic James, Scottie Reynolds, Corey Fisher, Weyinmi Efejuku, Jerome Dyson, Kemba Walker, Tory Jackson, and the list goes on. 


Flynn has a much better handle in the half court setting. We aren't talking A/TO ratio because thats taking care of the ball. I'm talking in terms of dribbling. Flynn has the best crossover in college basketball, and he is crafty using the pick and roll. Lawson has a good handle but he doesn't possess the crossover or the ability to run the pick and roll at a high level such as Flynn has. I wouldn't trade Lawson out of our system for anyone. He is the perfect fit for that system, he is fast, he passes very well, he can get into the lane, and he hits open jumpers. But on the pro level Flynn > Lawson. Lawson won't be much of a factor unless he is in a fastbreak system.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'll be good so I wont respond

Anywhoo back to the topic at hand

Shooting guard edition

AJ Slaughter WKU- Skilled 2 guard thats quite clutch. If the game goes down to the wire, you know who's taking and hitting the shot

Grevies Vasquez MD: Not really unknown to ACC fans, but he can reintroduce himself to the rest of the country. His antics some call passion makes him easy to spot. He's skilled though so sometimes he backs up the tough talk

Dionte Christmas (Temple): Easily the best name in the tournament. Can you just imagine commentators saying Christmas has come early? Yup, this guy's name could take him places. He's a pretty good scorer btw.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I guess its Flynn now?
I think HKF Is going a little bit too hard on Lawson but Flynn is for sure a better NBA prospect


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Yup, what else is new


It sounds strange now that Augustin has thrived in his first season, but if we check the archives I think most people on here rated Lawson above Augustin before we knew who declared for the 2008 Draft.

(Not me though)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats why this board is so interesting

Anywhoo back to topic at hand, seems Toney Douglas will be replacing Stephen Curry this year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> Thats why this board is so interesting
> 
> Anywhoo back to topic at hand, seems Toney Douglas will be replacing Stephen Curry this year.


FSU won't win enough games...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Aite now that the brackets are out my pick: Terrence Williams going lottery after this year's tournament


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> Aite now that the brackets are out my pick: Terrence Williams going lottery after this year's tournament


Lotto? High praise. We'll see. I think first round pick for sure.


----------

